# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch mai Châu trọn gói lh 0932.541.114

## viettrans

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình lh 0932.541.114*

   - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất  lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số  09 , 19,  20 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục  vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ  tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch  như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 09 của chúng tôi có  hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản, có ao cá phía sau nhà  sàn.

  - *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
   - *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc  thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng, cho thuê đội văn  nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ  ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
* Dịch vụ khác*
   -  Thuê quần áo ( dân tộc thái , mường):  20,000đ/ bộ

  -   Hướng dẫn viên tại bản : 200,000đ/ ngày
   Các địa điểm vui chơi tại bản lác , và các bản lân cận  ( đi bằng xe đạp hoặc đi bộ ) : tham quan bản Lác + bản Moong Koong  + chợ Mai châu + Hang Chiều + Bản Văn + Maichauloge

   - Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao  giá rẻ từ Hà Nội - Mai Châu.

*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 08 - 09 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình*
*Liên hệ trực tiếp: anh Tưởng 0932.541.114*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: tuong.nhasan@gmail.com*
*web: nhasanmaichau.net*

----------


## viettrans

nhà sàn số 9 tại Bản lác, mai Châu lh 0932.541.114

----------


## viettrans

liên hệ đặt tour 0932541114

----------


## viettrans

dịch vụ nhà sàn trọn gói giá rẻ ưu đãi giá rẻ cho học sinh - sinh viên đoàn số lượng lớn lh 0932541114

----------

